# New European MMA Clothing Store



## hey_funboy (May 3, 2006)

Hi,
just to let you know about a new European MMA Label just opened up. 
The company is called Nenga MMA and is Irish.

The gear is aimed at fight fans, but is not fight gear (if you follow), I guess Cobb would be a good
comparison. Anyway check it out. Comments are appreciated, as we are a new company and the
fans / customers input is what matters most.

here it is : http://www.nengamma.com

Cheers.


----------

